# Stub Tenons



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first attempt with stub tenon and groove joinery. I am making frames for raised panel kitchen cabinet doors. I was given some T&G vertical grain fir flooring which had been laid in the 1920's. I ran it through the planer and ripped off the tongues and tenons leaving a width close to 2". Beautiful wood.

I have the grooves done. Yesterday I set up my router table with a NEW 3/4" carbide straight cutting bit using a sacraficial fence to bury part of the bit. The height I am needing to remove is 1/4", pretty standard, on each side.

I am not getting a clean cut at the shoulder, it is fuzzy ragged. The work piece is not being supported on the under side, I am pushing the piece through the router with a large piece of tempered hardboard to keep it perpendiculer to the bit.

What do ya 'all think, I can use your experience. 

I wanted to use the router table on the stub tenons so I wouldn't mess up my groove set up at the table saw. I have a radial arm saw, which is dead on, and am considering cutting the stubs on it.

I am new to the forum and haven't properly introduced myself........when I am on a project I tend to get a one track mind.

Thank you for any help sent my way.
Janice in Stanwood, WA


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When cutting tenons and mortises with my router, I've always preferred using a spiral upcut bit. This has a "shear" cutting action to it to where a straight bit doesn't. 

Others will chime in soon.


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> When cutting tenons and mortises with my router, I've always preferred using a spiral upcut bit. This has a "shear" cutting action to it to where a straight bit doesn't.
> 
> Others will chime in soon.


Ohhh, I had totally forgotten about a spiral bit probably because I don't own one yet, thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Janice

You are making the job to hard, just pickup a T & G router bit set and you can knock them out in a heart beat..

MLCS Tongue and Groove Router Router Bits


http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-Shank-...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b160a56c

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5c715c12

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/3-Pc-Tongue-Groove-Cabinetmaking-Set/productinfo/03004/

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8

======




janpan59 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first attempt with stub tenon and groove joinery. I am making frames for raised panel kitchen cabinet doors. I was given some T&G vertical grain fir flooring which had been laid in the 1920's. I ran it through the planer and ripped off the tongues and tenons leaving a width close to 2". Beautiful wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Stub Tenon*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Janice
> 
> You are making the job to hard, just pickup a T & G router bit set and you can knock them out in a heart beat..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Janice. We are pleased to have you as a member of this forum.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Janice,

Welcome to the forum. I am relatively new here also. I have found that the experienced woodworkers in this forum are quick to respond and usually have several solutions to questions.

I live in Everett and am glad to see we have a feminine woodworker in the neighborhood. Frame and panel doors are an exceptional project. I hope we will see some of your work in the Show n Tell forum.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Janice, just be careful on buy price on bits. The one thing my teacher always has told us is to buy once as you will use it more often if you get the best quality. I have learned the hard way a few times as most have. A few dollars difference in a bit can be a HUGE difference if you don't get as clean a cut etc... Just sayin .........JMHO great luck and I'm sure it will all be perfect no matter what you do/use.


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

I totally agree with buying quality. I did hold off on that $22 bit. 

I am still mulling over which technique to use. I will probably cut the tenons on the table saw or.............maybe the radial arm (don't wince).

I am glad to have found this forum. My equipment had been in storage for four years and I felt like my hands had been tied. I am just now finishing up the details in my new smaller shop. 

Gotta run I hear Grandson calling,
Janice



ctsooner said:


> Janice, just be careful on buy price on bits. The one thing my teacher always has told us is to buy once as you will use it more often if you get the best quality. I have learned the hard way a few times as most have. A few dollars difference in a bit can be a HUGE difference if you don't get as clean a cut etc... Just sayin .........JMHO great luck and I'm sure it will all be perfect no matter what you do/use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will say I have 8 sets of the T & G router bits sets and the set below ,I suggest is the best one for the money, it can be setup for so many T & G jobs..like for the 1/4" thick plywood jobs, not to say anything about the depth , most are setup to put in a 7/16" deep slot and by adding a bearing or two you can change that without dropping a ton of money..
Most will use the T & G bit set a time or two and than it's in the box for a very long time,with the eBay set you will use it all the time, like for making splines that always dead on and using the set for a slots cutters. one set for many router jobs,I recalling buying my 1st. set of T & G from Grizzy for 60.oo bucks than I got one more to have a pair setup ,than one more to do wide stock and I said this going to get out of hand than I found the eBay set that will do it all from 1/8" to 3/8" all for just one price of the Grizzly set..if I wipe out a cutter I can replace it cheap..

But I will say I have not don't that yet with the eBay set, I would give the eBay set 4 stars out of 5 stars, many put down the ebay router bits but it's hobby for me, I have the high end set (CMT) also that I use all the time also but it can only do one size..

11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130399951890 end time Jun-19-10 11:10:58 PDT)

=======


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Stub Tenon*

Hi Max,

I will post a picture when finished. Forward progress can be slow at times but I would like to finish the uppers this summer.

I am thinking about painting the panels and clear coating the frames. The vertical grain fir deserves to shine. The panels are something I pick up off Craigslist, not a true raised panel but for .75 cents each I couldn't pass them up. The panels are an edge glued hemlock with a profile similar to a raised panel, just not as prominent.

Thanks for the welcome,
Janice



dermer2002 said:


> Hi Janice,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I am relatively new here also. I have found that the experienced woodworkers in this forum are quick to respond and usually have several solutions to questions.
> 
> I live in Everett and am glad to see we have a feminine woodworker in the neighborhood. Frame and panel doors are an exceptional project. I hope we will see some of your work in the Show n Tell forum.


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Dr Zook,

I updated my profile, 
Janice




Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the RouterForums Janice. We are pleased to have you as a member of this forum.


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Stub Tenon*

I am happy for the advice and since this set can have so many setups I think I am going to order it. I just love the internet, they deliver the stuff right to your door!!

Thank you so much, Janice

I will say I have 8 sets of the T & G router bits sets and the set below ,I suggest is the best one for the money, it can be setup for so many T & G jobs..like for the 1/4" thick plywood jobs, not to say anything about the depth , most are setup to put in a 7/16" deep slot and by adding a bearing or two you can change that without dropping a ton of money..
Most will use the T & G bit set a time or two and than it's in the box for a very long time,with the eBay set you will use it all the time, like for making splines that always dead on and using the set for a slots cutters. one set for many router jobs,I recalling buying my 1st. set of T & G from Grizzy for 60.oo bucks than I got one more to have a pair setup ,than one more to do wide stock and I said this going to get out of hand than I found the eBay set that will do it all from 1/8" to 3/8" all for just one price of the Grizzly set..if I wipe out a cutter I can replace it cheap..

But I will say I have not don't that yet with the eBay set, I would give the eBay set 4 stars out of 5 stars, many put down the ebay router bits but it's hobby for me, I have the high end set (CMT) also that I use all the time also but it can only do one size..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thank you.*



janpan59 said:


> Hi Dr Zook,
> 
> I updated my profile,
> Janice


Thank you Janice.:happy:


----------



## janpan59 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Stub Tenon*

Well, I received my slot cutting router bits today. Not much luck, they still made the same ragged hairy shoulder I was wanting to avoid. Maybe it is my technique; I did support the work with eighth inch hardboard on the first pass and then flat on the table with the second pass.

Anyway, I wound up cutting the tenons on the table saw and they worked out very swell. So I have 4 cabinet doors ready for finish and I have yet to make the face frame.......tomorrow!! Shoot I forgot to check to see if I have biscuts small enough for the 2" stock I am using. I may just do a half-lap joint, we shall see.

Thanks for all the help ya'all have given,
Janice


----------

